
Should big tech companies like Facebook be broken up? - thisisit
https://www.recode.net/2018/5/18/17366868/scott-galloway-google-apple-facebook-amazon-regulation-privacy-power-dictators-kara-swisher-podcast
======
3327
Yes - it has worked in the past (read about breakup of US monopolies and the
impact to economy). It is the circle of life, similar to nature when a whale
dies its meat lets many different forms of life prosper.

------
hdhd42
As quickly as possible

